# New York City/Long Island - Snow Wolf Quattro QP-114 - Snow Paw Tires - New York/Long Island



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Moving South! (Well, Northern Virginia, so I kept one plow and salter).

Have for sale a *NEVER USED* *Snow Wolf Quattro*. (8ft - extends out to 10ft) Want to give a good deal and not rip myself off. I also have 4-*Snow Paw Tires/wheels*. Looking to trade those for 4 regular wheels. Tread is about 65%.

I called around and the price I was quoted on this plow today (31 May 2018) was from 7000 (Long Island) to 7900 (Ct). Not asking that, but it literally has never scraped. Want a reasonable offer. Please just call or text...its easier 917-420-3804. Honestly, do not want to haggle or make this difficult. Be fair, and I will as well. All good.

Thanks
Dave

PS - WIll possibly consider trade for QUALITY Fork Grapples, Pallet Forks, and cash if it adds up fairly. But...do not want the cheap stuff. Thanks all.

*Will send pics via phone if we chat. Items are in Queens, NY.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

.....meaning I want to deal and get rid of this!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Your going south, your going to miss this _____.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Randall Ave said:


> Your going south, your going to miss this _____.


Hahaha. Gonna miss it along with the taxes and pissed off motorists! Lol. Hey, there's an abundance or parking there. It blew me away!!!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

MajorDave said:


> Hahaha. Gonna miss it along with the taxes and pissed off motorists! Lol. Hey, there's an abundance or parking there. It blew me away!!!


Yes you will be able to park for free and won't hear horns 24 hrs a day, I hear you on the taxes. Wish I could get out of here lol.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Had enough of big sity live’in eh Dave....
Bet your dogs can’t wait to eject NYC....


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

BUFF said:


> Had enough of big sity live'in eh Dave....
> Bet your dogs can't wait to eject NYC....


They're loving the Country as we already got the house and acres down there!


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Sold the plow. Thanks


----------

